# 2021.09.13 • Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)



## windchill (13 Set 2021 às 20:10)

Aqui ficam 4 prendinhas sacadas aqui da minha varanda mágica, para os meus amigos amantes de raios! 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mq3sJi]
	
2021.09.13 - 051819 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mpYFSh]
	
2021.09.13 - 051952 (NIKON D7200) {Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mpYFPX]
	
2021.09.13 - 052336 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mq3syi]
	
2021.09.13 - 055947 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

